# Soepergrover's detailing stuff



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

A few pictures of my collection. This is the result after 5 months of collecting stuff.










Some Poorboy's World products









The Dodo Juice section (just a start)









Other brands









D/A (DAP500) + pads









(just received the Monello 6" kompressor pads)









A few spraybottles









Washing gear








(nevermind the brush; not using it on the car)

I left the microfiber towels and handpads in the boxes (cheap IKEA ones)


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

nice collection there mate how much was the da polisher


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks.
It's much like a DAS-6. It costed 135 euro's over here (The Netherlands). I guess detailing products are a bit less expensive in the UK.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

you will get some good buys on this forum and most of the traders will ship out to most countries and anything you need to know just put a post up someone will know somewhere.it what i like about this site im actually talking to someone in netherlands about washing cars.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks.
I was planning to order some products in the near future. I just have to assemble a list. Most products are way cheaper but it's the shipping costs that spoil the fun.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good going there mate, you have more than me. And I do it for a living!!!!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some nice stuff there, expensive obsession isn't it!

Gary


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

All of this should be enough for the next decade or so...

(well, as long as I can keep the detailing obsession under control  )


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Some nice stuff there, expensive obsession isn't it!
> 
> Gary


you're not wrong!!


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Good going there mate, you have more than me. And I do it for a living!!!!


Hehe  nice to hear that from a pro, but I bet you've got lots of gallons and bulk products 

(or if you have a few products that you really like, you don't need other ones; just being curious: can I ask what it is that you use?)


----------



## Rickymx (Sep 12, 2009)

i don't know if i can write it here but i suggest you to have a look at cleanyourcar.com, i live in italy and they shipped me a 25kg order with 28£. it's the only Uk site i found that make me pay a reasonable price for shipping


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

A few updates.
My last post in this topic was about 10 months ago.

October 2009
 2x Poorboys World - Deluxe Mega Towel - Green
 2x 3M - 3434 tape 19mm
 1x Poorboys World - QD+ 946ml
 2x Dodo Juice - Supernatural Finger Mitt
 Cobra - Micro Restore (gallon)
 Poorboy's World - Velvet Smooth glass towel
 Chemical Guys - Jet Seal 109 (90%)
 Meguiar's NXT Generation Tech Protect (50%)

November 2009

 Chemical Guys - Fabric Guard Protectant - 473ml
 Dodo Juice - Supernatural Detailing Clay - 3x80=240g
 Dodo Juice - Hard Candy hard wax - 250ml
 Dodo Juice - Fantastic Fur - Microfibre Buffing Cloth
 Dodo Juice - Supernatural Finger Mitts

December 2009

 Monello - Kompressor Light Cutting Pad - 6inch - Orange
 Monello - Kompressor Polishing Pad - 6inch - White
 Mothers Wax - Mag & Aluminum Polish - 140gr
 Autobrite - Foam Kit Heavy Duty for Bosch
 Autobrite - Super Snow Foam - Super Concentrate - 5000ml










Januari 2010

 EZ Detail Mini Brush
 2 x Delirium Orange Drying Towel - 60x90cm
 Fog Clear Anti Fog Liquid - 300ml
 Deluxe Mega Towel - Yellow - 39x39cm
 Cyber Clean Auto - 75g
 Dual Action Microfiber Cloth
 New foam lance bottle










April 2010:

Poorboys World - SSR2 Medium Abrasive Swirl Remover - 473ml
 Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo - 473ml

May 2010:

 Mothers Wax - Reflections Advanced Tire Care - 710ml
 3M - Gehoorbeschermer beugelmodel
 Wolfgang - Auto Bathe - 473ml
 Valet Pro - Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner - 1000ml

June 2010

500 ml Chemical Guys Glossworkz shampoo
 Dodo Juice Double Wax (hardwax) panel pot
 Dodo Juice Purple Haze panel pot
 Dodo Juice Light Fantastic panel pot
 Dodo Juice Orange Crush panel pot
 8x Eurow Shag Weave Microfibre Towel
 Insta Finish Greener Cleaner APC (1,5 liter)
 Insta Finish Vanilla Air Freshener (1/2 gallon)
 Meguiar's M34 Final Inspection
 Gallon pump
 Sonus SFX Ultra-Fine Detail Clay


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

And a few bits ordered in the UK:
June 2010

 Duragloss #902 Car Wash Concentrate 
 Meguiar's Super Thick Microfibre Wash Mitt
 Meguiar's High Tech Applicators Twin Pack


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

A small update I received yesterday:

Monello Ibrido Hybrid Wax - Edizione Limitata
A custom made aluminium pot with a wax that smells like hazelnut. Limited edition. Number 13 of 250.



















(I see I should update this topic)


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

A few better pics of the wax (borrowed):


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Just wanted to know how much detailing products I have at the moment.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's grown alot bigger from the start of the thread mate, the addiction must of took control :thumb:


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think it will grow much more. There's nothing I can think of that would add an extra to this collection. In fact I sold a few items I didn't use anymore.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice collection there mate.

Dont worry, you will always find something you want to try think you need and every month new things and products are showing up...

I started just like you and now I have more sealants, shampoo and waxes, that I will proberbly never get to use


----------

